# Today my car was attacked



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Luckily I was not in the car - It was being used on a business mission by my driver. He was near Tahrir Square when a protester jumped on the bonnet and broke the whole windscreen wiper arm completely off. The bonnet, wing and side was scratched but not badly. The guy ran off.  

This is not protesting in support of the revolution - it is vandalism and thuggery. :mmph::mmph:

I am saddened that this small minority can disrespect the majority of good honest Egyptian people. :sad: :sad: :Cry: :Cry:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow....that reminds me of baboons in a safari park!!
What's Egypt coming too!!!????


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Luckily I was not in the car - It was being used on a business mission by my driver. He was near Tahrir Square when a protester jumped on the bonnet and broke the whole windscreen wiper arm completely off. The bonnet, wing and side was scratched but not badly. The guy ran off.
> 
> This is not protesting in support of the revolution - it is vandalism and thuggery. :mmph::mmph:
> 
> I am saddened that this small minority can disrespect the majority of good honest Egyptian people. :sad: :sad: :Cry: :Cry:


Sorry to hear that 

A good reminder for all of us to stay clear of potential trouble areas.


----------

